# Bed Lift Chocks



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

I know this has been discussed before BUT i do have to say that this week the DH has been working on the bed lift in our 30 BHDS--Now, before doing to much research and checking in and out of here, i tee taahed on off and bought 80LB shock--my advise? DONT DO IT!!! that is unless you like to sleep with your feet/legs in a upward 45 degree angle.







trust me when i say it a defininate laugh







Now that being said , they have now been disconnected for our vacation that starts Friday while we re-group this project...







. 
What we DID notice, if you decide to go with 80's is that is puts a HUGE strain on the hingle of the bed itself...so, just my 0.02
we will be traveling next week to Lake Lincoln in MS, up on up 65 to north of little rock, the Crater of Diamonds and Grand Gulf Military Monument on the Natchez in Port Gibson MS--see ya on the road!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tlasseig said:


> , before doing to much research and checking in and out of here, i tee taahed on off and bought 80LB shock--my advise? DONT DO IT!!! that is unless you like to sleep with your feet/legs in a upward 45 degree angle.


Hey...flip around the other way and consider this another mod. You know have one of those fancy beds that you can watch TV in while sit up......think of the $$$ you've saved.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I know what you mean. I installed the 80 pounders and they do really torque the bed alot. I added extra hinges at the corners of the bed because the wood underlayment was bending. However, where you locate the brackets on the bed will have a direct affect on how much torque is applied.

However, if I did this again I would use 60 pounders instead. And if I didn't have a heavy foam topper then 40's would proabably be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I used the 40 pounders with a three foam topper and I have no issues. The DW loves it. She says her head don't hurt any more with trying to hold it up.

Bob


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> I used the 40 pounders with a three foam topper and I have no issues. The DW loves it. She says her head don't hurt any more with trying to hold it up.
> 
> Bob


 my hand resembled a flattened pancake







when it got done with me BEFORE the 80LBs'ers got put on!DH says no more mods till after vacation.hehehehehe..hope he doesn't look inthe cabinet......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> , before doing to much research and checking in and out of here, i tee taahed on off and bought 80LB shock--my advise? DONT DO IT!!! that is unless you like to sleep with your feet/legs in a upward 45 degree angle.


Hey...flip around the other way and consider this another mod. You know have one of those fancy beds that you can watch TV in while sit up......think of the $$$ you've saved.
[/quote]
Oh! The visuals!! ROTF!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

alto5 said:


> I know this has been discussed before BUT i do have to say that this week the DH has been working on the bed lift in our 30 BHDS--Now, before doing to much research and checking in and out of here, i tee taahed on off and bought 80LB shock--my advise? DONT DO IT!!! that is unless you like to sleep with your feet/legs in a upward 45 degree angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tlasseig, your .02 is worth way more than that! at least what the 80#ers cost! After reading the mods forum since we got our Syd, we thought the 80's were the right ones - with the Q bed and the topper (maybe we have the wrong topper?) bought the 80's last fall, installed them last week...went OH! my goodness!...how the heck are we going to keep the bed down? ...thought about using hooks, or the clasp type thingys (like on life jackets) and now reading that there's too much stress on the structure using whatever to hold it down we'll remove them...and no receipt to return so now we're wondering what the heck we can use them for







anyone have any ideas???

Happy campin'
[/quote]

Attach between two pieces of hinged plywood and use them to launch water balloons???


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We have a 27RLS with the queen bed and a memory foam topper. I used the 80lb lifts and they work great. Iowa to Utah and back across the bumpty-bump-bump of Nebraska and it never popped up by itself.







Just a lift with the finger tip and up she comes. No problems here.







I will say when I first installed them and tried to push down the plywood, there was no way it was coming down. I put the mattress and topper back on it and walaa...down she came without a hitch. I'd be interested in how you installed them.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Chasn said:


> We have a 27RLS with the queen bed and a memory foam topper. I used the 80lb lifts and they work great. Iowa to Utah and back across the bumpty-bump-bump of Nebraska and it never popped up by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not EVEN going there! DH did it--when he started, i LEFT!We are going to put our queen bed mattress from the house on it for this week and see how it does..
water balloon launcher sounds like good idea! haha
will let you know how it goes!


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

alto5 said:


> I know this has been discussed before BUT i do have to say that this week the DH has been working on the bed lift in our 30 BHDS--Now, before doing to much research and checking in and out of here, i tee taahed on off and bought 80LB shock--my advise? DONT DO IT!!! that is unless you like to sleep with your feet/legs in a upward 45 degree angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tlasseig, your .02 is worth way more than that! at least what the 80#ers cost! After reading the mods forum since we got our Syd, we thought the 80's were the right ones - with the Q bed and the topper (maybe we have the wrong topper?) bought the 80's last fall, installed them last week...went OH! my goodness!...how the heck are we going to keep the bed down? ...thought about using hooks, or the clasp type thingys (like on life jackets) and now reading that there's too much stress on the structure using whatever to hold it down we'll remove them...and no receipt to return so now we're wondering what the heck we can use them for







anyone have any ideas???

Happy campin'
[/quote]

bigger hinges on the bed flat board...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I used 40 lb struts....but if I get a new matress I would probally go up to a 60 lb strut. I will have to see though.


----------

